# Gaslow quote - do you think its expensive?



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Good evening everyone,

As part of our planning for the 2007 Grand tour we are intending to fit a Gaslow system in our Adria Motorhome.

Just had a quote for installation from our local motorhome dealer/ service centre. For:

2 x 11kg bottles
Manual changeover
No fill level gauges
All 3 european adaptors

£556 inc vat.

This seems a bit expensive to us. When we spoke to Gaslow at the Birmingham Show in November they gave us a "ball park" figure of circa £400. I also remember we talked to a MHF member about this at the full time rally, he had a system fitted at peterborough Show and I'm sure it wasn't this expensive.

I have done a search on the Forums and noted that Rapide was stating £420 for fitted system in October.

Any thoughts?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya!

Sounds like your local dealer are adding their little cut to it. Would it be possible to wait until one of the shows next year to get it fitted at one of the shows, like Phil and Jan (Glen432) did?

Gerald


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi I don't know if this will help you with the costings.

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/gaslow_refillables.htm

Vince


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

The cost of purchasing the 2 bottles and the necessary hoses, filling point, manual change over and foreign adaptors works out at about £420 inc VAT. Fitting charge should equate to no more than 2 hours labour, at £40 per hour this makes a total of £500. As Gerald has suggested it seems that the dealers are putting a bit on for themselves, may be worth phoning around to see if a better deal is available elsewhere. Have you considered a DIY instalation, it does not appear to be too difficult providing you have the nerve to cut a rather large hole in your motorhome. I have just expanded our system from 1 to 2 bottles without encountering any problems.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Brian suggests a DIY installation, which is OK if you're happy with doing any gas installations. You have to remember that gas is very dangerous stuff, and a botched installation risks your life and that of others around you.

If the bits alone are £420, then you're paying £136 for installation. It's really up to you to work out if it's worth the money to have it done now, or maybe save some money later.

Gerald


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*gaslow*

We went direct to Gaslow and turned up at their farm in Berkshire for fitting. This would certainly cut out the middle man! I expect they have other centres where the fitting could take place. Hope this helps.

Sundial


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*gaslow*

Sundial, How much did they charge you? Where in berks are they located


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

We're not that into "normal" DIY so tackling a Gaslow installation is a definite no-no!! Also not sure how you'd stand re the gas safety regulations on this...

If the parts alone are £420 then the price we've been quoted does not seem quite so bad. I know our dealers workshop rates are more than £40 per hour, it must be living in the south east.

I found a thread going back to 2005 where Leisure Gas Services were suggesting £80 fitting even if this were still the same we would spend more than £40 on diesel etc getting to their workshop. Same goes for if we went to get it done at a show, have to factor in cost of getting there as we don't normally go to shows in the MH. 

We will call into the dealer tomorrow to find out a breakdown on their quote and try a bit of negotiating as there are other things we want doing too. 

Thanks everyone for the useful posts and info -very helpful MHF as usual.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I had two 6kg gaslow cylinders fitted at the Shepton Show in September the cost was £465.45 fitted with an automatic changeover. Hope this helps.
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

Try Stowmarket Caravans, I spoke to them last week and for what you are talking about they were talking in the region Of £350. If you can get a better price for two installations let me know

stew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dear*

Dear Me,

Does seem expensive!

I have seen somewhere on here a gas tank supplier installer in North Wales that fit a tank underslung for a reasonable rate, though cant seem to find the post now.

Thing is seems you cannot take a Motorhome on Eurotunnel if it has a gas |Tank?

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Dear*



teemyob said:


> Thing is seems you cannot take a Motorhome on Eurotunnel if it has a gas |Tank?


Trev,

You can.

"We are aware LPG tanks are essential for cooking, refrigeration, heating etc, but request the appliance is switched off before boarding and during the entire crossing. Tanks up to 47kg may be carried, but must be less than 80% full. For your own safety and the safety of others, you will need to demonstrate this before you travel."

Dave


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Stew

The quote is from Stowmarket Caravans!!!!!!!

Liz


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Liz

They told me £350 last week, what they playing at

stew


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Stew

Been back today to Stowmarket to discuss quote. Its still £556.

We did discuss Gaslow with them earlier in the year when we had just bought the van and the ballpark figure then was £350 - 400.

Decided to bite the bullet and get it done. They are helping us out with some warranty stuff that needs doing. We did not buy the van from Stowmarket but the dealer we did use is less than helpful and Stowmarket have been the complete opposite.

We could probaby save a bit if we took it somewhere out of area but by the time you have factored in the diesel, site fees etc and time because we are both working its easier to take it somewhere just up the road.

If the final bill is any different I will post.

HBD


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi HBD

Hope all goes well with your installation, in the long term it will prove to be money well spent. Ask the dealer to give you back your hose and regulator as in the future if you decide to change your van the Gaslow system can be taken out and the old system can be reverted to. We filled up our 2 x 6kg cylinders today cost us £7.50, cost of 2 x Calor Gas refills from our local outlet would have been £29. It will still take a long while for us to recoup our outlay but we will get there in the end :lol:


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks very much for that tip Brisey.

We are going down the Gaslow route for convenience more than anything. Hopefully we will be able to get a partial refund on our Calor Cylinder which should be empty after our New Year away. We also have some little Camping Gaz cylinders which we inherited in our previous van which I might advertise on MHF next year.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully we will be able to get a partial refund on our Calor Cylinder which should be empty after our New Year away. 

Hi HBD

Tried for a refund with our local Calor Gas outlet, they refused on the grounds that the original purchase receipt has to be produced before any refund can be given.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Try these people, they fitted mine at Peterborough for less than £500

CMR LTD 
8 FAREHAM HOUSE 
FAREHAM DRIVE
YATELEY
HAMPSHIRE
GU46 7RE

0845 260 2666

Dave & Eddi

656


----------

